# Centro Histórico do Rio de Janeiro....Se surpreenda..



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

O Centro Histórico do Rio de Janeiro, é sem dúvidas, o mais importante, em matéria de concentração de fatos da História do Brasil. Seus sobrados, igrejas, o Paço Imperial, palácios, teatros, confeitarias, etc, contam um pouco à História da antiga Capital da Corte Portuguesa, Capital do Império do Brasil, Capital Federal da República, Capital da Guanabara e finalmente Capital do Estado do Rio de Janeiro, substituindo Niterói, que era a atinga capital do Estado. Todas as fotos são de minha autoria.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ficaram bem legais as fotos de um dos centros mais históricos e movimentados. Parabéns!!!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Ficaram bem legais as fotos de um dos centros mais históricos e movimentados. Parabéns!!!


obrigado...


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Parabéns pelos registros, Douglas!


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Imponente. O que eu acho mais legal do rio, além desse centro incrível, é o enorme patrimonio histórico fora do centro também, indo da grande tijuca à botafogo, verdadeiras relíquias e quarteirões de palácios, grandes e históricas igrejas, sobrados, tem de tudo. E como sempre, bem eclético, misturando períodos com uma harmonia que só o RJ tem. Belas fotos!


----------



## Lucas Berti (Jan 28, 2020)

Que maravilha! Conheço bem essa cidade linda, abençoada por Deus e embelezada pelo homem.


----------



## Fabriciotaunay (May 4, 2014)

Muito lindo. Eu acompanho uma página no insta sobre fotos antigas do Rio de Janeiro e fico impressionado com a quantidade de imóveis antigos que foram demolidos. Já acho o centro do Rio imponente hoje, imagina naquela época. A cidade com muitos prédios lindos e a natureza sem igual. Certeza que era a cidade mais charmosa da américa latina (Não que não seja nos dias de hoje).


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Na época que eu estava trabalhando no Rio,n os dias que estava mais tranquilo, dava uma esticada no horário de almoço e gostava de bater pernas no Centro do Rio. Partes mais bem conservadas, outras nem tanto, muitos restaurantes bons (dos mais simples até uns mais sofisticados), cafés, livrarias, tabacarias, confeitarias.

Saudades de dar uma volta por lá.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

jguima said:


> Parabéns pelos registros, Douglas!


Obrigado...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

fersant said:


> Imponente. O que eu acho mais legal do rio, além desse centro incrível, é o enorme patrimonio histórico fora do centro também, indo da grande tijuca à botafogo, verdadeiras relíquias e quarteirões de palácios, grandes e históricas igrejas, sobrados, tem de tudo. E como sempre, bem eclético, misturando períodos com uma harmonia que só o RJ tem. Belas fotos!


Verdade, o Rio de Janeiro é uma verdadeira caixa de surpresas...Vc encontra prédios e igrejas históricas por toda a cidade...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

observador_bh said:


> Na época que eu estava trabalhando no Rio,n os dias que estava mais tranquilo, dava uma esticada no horário de almoço e gostava de bater pernas no Centro do Rio. Partes mais bem conservadas, outras nem tanto, muitos restaurantes bons (dos mais simples até uns mais sofisticados), cafés, livrarias, tabacarias, confeitarias.
> 
> Saudades de dar uma volta por lá.


No Centro do Rio, qualquer um que aprecia História, entra em êxtase...é maravilhoso mesmo...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Por acaso, eu estive no último sábado no Centro do Rio. Um amigo de Recife que passou alguns dias aqui me pediu e eu fiz um pequeno tour pelo Centro. Cinelândia, Lapa, Praça XV, Museu do Amanhã e, até na Marina da Glória eu fui. Ele ficou encantado com tudo o que viu...rs


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Ótimas fotos, adorei o VLT passando entre os sobrados centenários. Adoro o centro do Rio, gosto muito da mistura de vários estilos, de séculos de diferença. Apesar do holocausto arquitetônico que aconteceu por lá, eu até gosto dessa mistura de torres de escritório com sobrados e palacetes ecléticos. 

Centro do Rio, pra mim, é a parte que mais amo na cidade, e um dos ambientes urbanos mais interessantes e completos do país, só precisa de uns reparos aqui e ali na conservação e urbanismo, e fica perfeito.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Rio atrato said:


> Ótimas fotos, adorei o VLT passando entre os sobrados centenários. Adoro o centro do Rio, gosto muito da mistura de vários estilos, de séculos de diferença. Apesar do holocausto arquitetônico que aconteceu por lá, eu até gosto dessa mistura de torres de escritório com sobrados e palacetes ecléticos.
> 
> Centro do Rio, pra mim, é a parte que mais amo na cidade, e um dos ambientes urbanos mais interessantes e completos do país, só precisa de uns reparos aqui e ali na conservação e urbanismo, e fica perfeito.


Eu também amigo, é a parte da cidade que mais amo... O Centro do Rio é maravilhoso...


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

O Rio de Janeiro é muito lindo. É uma mistura perfeita de belas construções com belas paisagens naturais.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

A alma do Rio está no Centro da cidade. E você captou bem alguns dos encantos do centro! Parabéns!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Osmar Carioca said:


> A alma do Rio está no Centro da cidade. E você captou bem alguns dos encantos do centro! Parabéns!


Obrigado Osmar, que bom que gostou....


----------

